# Car GPS of choice?



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

I want to install a GPS device in my wife's car. Without getting into specifics, I want to take a small step to find out where all these 1-2 hour evening romps are going.

Is there a GPS of choice that someone could recommend?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I did some research on GPS trackers recently. Basically found two kinds. One where you plug it into the cars port, and you can track it in real time from a computer. These devices require a monthly subscription I believe. Others you can put in the car, take it out later, plug it into your computer and see where the car had been.

I was leery about the trackers you plug into the ports. The port is right under the steering wheel, under the dash. If I was me I would notice it. The other devices you could hide anywhere in the car, and some even have the magnets on them to stick under the car, as seen on TV.

I didn't end up getting a tracker since I could track her iPhone on iCloud. Assuming you know her iCloud password, and the GPS on the phone is on, you can see where the phone is from your computer. More or less accurate within 50-100 feet. I'm not sure if other phones offer similar capabilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

I know she's having an EA via FB. She admitted she's not happy in marriage. 
She turned "location services" off. She's a smart cookie. 

I may not bother. If she's not happy, not much I can do.
I'm sitting here wondering why I'm chasing a cheating wife.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

How do you know its not physical? (Steel yourself)

Anyway a couple users have used ezoom. Radio Shack has it so it can be a cash thing.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

>She's a smart cookie.< Yea but she hasn't met me has she?

In case you need it. My standard evidence post. Fresh off a rewrite to hopefully condense a bit.

Iphone right?

VARs and evidence

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” Any of this sound familiar? If your wife comes home from an alone time does she immediately change liners, change panties possibly even immediately laundering them?, shower? This can be an after the fact clean up. 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.
Rule 1 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 
Rule 2 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 
Rule 3 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts with little evidence RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! 

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or less often in the aisle with the fasteners like screws. The velcro pack is mostly blue with a yellow top. Clear pack shows the vecro color which is black or white. 

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Amazon has a pen VAR that can be placed in a purse or other small place to get remote conversations. Yes the pen works.

IMPORTANT warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or activity... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for four men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. Read his second thread for my reliability and confidentiality. 

Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!! 

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful. There is even a locator webpage you can track with. Amazon sells a semen detection kit called checkmate.

Look for a burner phone. This is a second phone from a prepay service just used for cheating communications. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone" They don't use their main phone for cheating purposes.

There is an app out there called teensafe. Its for both Iphone and Android. It monitors texts, GPS and facebook. Needs no jailbreak. Not perfect and delayed but no jailbreak required.

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex

If he uses chrome or firefox, there is probably a list of saved passwords you can look at. Even if his email isn't saved there, people usually only use a couple of different passwords, so one from the list might work. 

For firefox it's Tools -> Options -> Security -> Saved Passwords

For Chrome it's the little box with three bars in the top right -> Settings - Show advanced settings -> Managed saved passwords

If paternity is in doubt, (gredit graywolf2) SNP Microarray: Unlike amniocentesis, a non-invasive prenatal paternity test does not require a needle inserted into the mother’s womb. The SNP microarray procedure uses new technology that involves preserving and analyzing the baby’s DNA found naturally in the mother’s bloodstream. The test is accurate, 99.9%, using a tiny quantity of DNA — as little as found in a single cell. 

Credit john1068 01-09-2014
Is her internet browsers set up to use Google as the default search engine? And does she use a gmail account? If so, she can delete here browser history all she wants, that only deletes the history that is localbin the browser itself...

On ANY computer, navigate to https://google.com/history. Log in using her gmail credentials and you'll have all history right there. Cant be deleted unless your wife logs in this same way...she'd only be deleting Chrome, IE, or Firefox history, not the Google history when deleting within the browser itself. 

01172014 1033A

There does not appear to be a function within the Android OS that allows the recall of deleted info as is found on IOS. However, even on Android, When a text is deleted, the OS simply "loses" the address to where it is on the memory chip, but it's still there. 

Go to your computer and navigate to Dr. Fone for Android @ Dr.Fone for Android - Android Phone & Tablet Data Recovery SoftwareAndroid Phone Data Recovery.

You can download a trial version if you're operating system is XP/Vista/Win 7/Win 8 all on either 32 or 64 bit.

Download the program to your computer, open it, connect the Android phone to the computer via the micro USB cable and follow the instructions on the Dr. Fone program. You can recover deleted SMS, MMS, photos (yes, this includes SnapChats), vids, and documents.

Not everything is recoverable because the operating system continues to overwrite the data so if you don't recover this data on a regular basis, you may miss some pieces...

But there are also many Android apps that store deleted files and texts, even some that allow you to download and HID the app (ex. ). 

They are also in her Spotlight Search...don't even need to connect to a computer. All deleted texts are still held onto. Type in the contact TELEPHONE number and every text, even the deleted ones, will show up in the search.

IOS 7 from any home screen put your finger in the middle of the screen and swipe downward. Enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

IOS 6 from the first home screen, swipe left, enter the telephone number and start reading the hits. 

Credit rodphoto 01162014 
After researching the web for countless hours about software to find deleted messages on my wife's iphone I figured out this super easy method.

From the home screen swipe left to right until the spotlight page appears. Its a screen with the key board at bottom and a box at the top that says "search iphone" type your typical search words, anything sexual etc... All past messeges containing the search word will appear on a list, deleted or not. You'll only get the first line but that is usually enough. Just busted my wife again doing this a few days ago!

Rugs: swipe left on your first page of the main menu.

"spotlight search" under settings -> general -> spotlight search has to show "messages" as ticked. 

Right here, right now: Taking screenshots on iOS devices -> hold down home button and press sleep button. The screenshot will be placed under your photo album.

Also there is an app to "stitch" messages like a panoramic photo, but only for iPad. go to app store and search "stitch". Damn it's 4 am. i need to go to bed. 

Note that this applies only to Spotlight Search in IOS 6 and lower. For IOS 7 running on Iphone 4 and 5, put your finger in the middle of any of the home screens and swipe downward. 

Type in the search string you want (telephone number, contact name, keyword, etc) and it will search every instance in the iPhone where that appears. 

You may FIRST want to go into the Settings>General>Spotlight Search and then check or uncheck the areas that you want to search - make certain that "messages" and "mail" are CHECKED or else your search will not look into these areas. 

The same info is on the spot light on the ipad too ! If the settings isnt checked off, you can find all the same history!


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I was leery about the trackers you plug into the ports. The port is right under the steering wheel, under the dash. If I was me I would notice it._Posted via Mobile Device_


It sounds like it plugs into the OBD(on board diagnostics) connector. I would't risk that. What if it were to end up making the computer throw a code...

The check engine light comes on, she brings it to a garage, the mechanic tells her that there's something already hooked on to the connector.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Can you track your phone from your PC at home? If yes, charge it up, turn off all ring tones and vibration modes. Then place your phone in her trunk under the carpet, or under the front seat. Be sure it is secure.

Track away.

Drop a VAR in also.

No offense, your situation does not sound promising.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Some hook to ignition wires.

Think ezoom is obd. Been used a year in one case with no ill affects.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Tons out there, find one that uses a sim card and you can text it and it will send you GPS or google maps coordinates and you can plot exactly where it is, I have one installed on our farm loader, easy fit in less than 5mins, 15mins later I had it set to boundary fence where it would message me if it went beyond the invisible boundary.

The one I fitted has the ability to shut the engine down too.

It was $80 on the internet, can't see the box but it is extremely accurate!!!

Fitting one on the pick up next month, been a few thefts in these parts lately


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Some hook to ignition wires.
> 
> Think ezoom is obd. Been used a year in one case with no ill affects.


The ODB port can also be quite visible. On my pickup and SUV, the port is right at the bottom of the dash. If anything was plugged in, it would be visible from the driver's seat. It is buried on my wife's van though, so YMMV.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Obviously depends on the car. Like i said. 1 user tracking for near a year.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

What I would do: Take my old iPhone 3GS, reactivate it, load the apps Find My Friends and/or Find my iPhone and hide it the car, then use my new iPhone to keep track.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

There are portable small plantable gps units that run off battery.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I made a bridge for a blade type fuse that was live feed and an earth from the fender and it lives in the fuse box, used crimped spade connectors and can remove within 2mins now and refit the same time. Nothing to be seen and as it is in the fuse board which is full of electrical components, who would know whether it should be there?????

Like I say, the one I have is accurate to within 30ft , so, you can get a vague and track it to visualize.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> I made a bridge for a blade type fuse that was live feed and an earth from the fender and it lives in the fuse box, used crimped spade connectors and can remove within 2mins now and refit the same time. Nothing to be seen and as it is in the fuse board which is full of electrical components, who would know whether it should be there?????
> 
> Like I say, the one I have is accurate to within 30ft , so, you can get a vague and track it to visualize.


now THAT is an impressive system. Which one did you use?


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

Update:

Had a long talk after I posted this.

She confessed to meeting this man a few months ago. She confessed to texting and talking when I suspected she was doing so.
She confessed to being intimate with him a couple times.
She confessed that they both exchanged "I love you's"

I took it like a man, and held my composure. I told myself at that point that there isn't anything I could do to change anything...

I continued to pry, and see what I could get out of this. She said she met him at the mall, and "it just happened". He's separated, with 2 boys.
We have 2 girls, 9 and 14. She has a 19 year old from first marriage.
I've been with her 18 years. We have a 16 year age difference. I'm 55, she's 39. I met her as a young woman. 

She made it very clear that she was sorry. She said she's been unhappy for many years, and felt that it was time to move on. I agree with her assessment. We haven't been much of a couple in years.

I chose to close the book on this, and do my best to get past the rejection, and jealousy of knowing that my wife had sex with another man.

Just want to add... I've had financial issues the past few years, and this played a role. I lost my business, and our house is in default.

She raised the possibility that her new man (he must have money), would bail out the house for THEM, and buy me out.
(Of course it's much more than a few months)

This is crazy, and sounds like a movie.

I have such mixed emotions right now, it's scary...
A part of me is destroyed, yet a part of me feels relieved that I got "the truth". Even if it's not the truth, it's most certainly enough to break a marriage.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My youngest son took the bulls by the horns and installed one in his mother's car. I was living in another city and was not home during the week. We looked at a bunch. We went cheap. My son hard wired one into her car. My son told my wife he needed her car for something and that is when he installed it. One evening in 2011 my son and I were tracking her on our computers. When I called her she said she was at Walmart, about 15 miles from where the GPS had her located. It was all we needed.

The GPS we used. I forget the company but it was cheap. They use old cell phones and they are hard wired under the dash. The program allows you to track it on your computer. For me it was all I needed, but it was not completely accurate. It would show my wifes car parked blocks away when she was park at our home. 

If I needed accuracy I would not recommend this one, but for my purposes it was what I needed and most of the time is was dead on.

The program also allowed you to set times it was recording, like you could tell it to report locations every 15 minutes and it had a good history report.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry this has happened to you. No matter what, cheating is never an excuse for being unhappy. One can be unhappy in a M and decide to move on without cheating.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Javaman: I'm sorry to say it but it greatly appears that your W has now denegrated you to little more than "Plan B" status.

She's confessed, telling you the outline of what she's already done. At this juncture, I don't even know if you really need any further investigation into the matter, other than for gathering evidence for your lawyer and for the court.

I'm so very sorry to see this happen to you, but you're in good hands here at TAM. She has made it plain by saying the OM is rich and may be willing to "buy you out." This is more than indicative of what she and her OM have already discussed. If so, her future rests with him!

I'd start consulting with legal counsel pronto and explore your legal rights. Best of luck to you, my friend!*


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear this man. But at least now you know the truth, and you can begin to move forward. Do you have any wish to reconcile? Sounds like you do not. Can't blame you. Sucks for all the kids involved too. 

Financial problems, job loss, lack of intimacy are all problems that contribute to an unhappy marriage. They are not however licenses to cheat. You said the issues have been going on for years. I don't understand why spouses don't discuss these issues and unhappiness before stepping out.

Good luck to you.

EDIT sorry missed the part about them buying you out of the house. How noble. Don't know what to say, but cover yourself legally and be a good dad to those girls. They are what's important.


----------



## paul72 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dude.... if the new man is willing to buy out the house... DO IT

A little cash doesnt hurt with a broken heart 

Btw... it does get better.... I went though some crazy ass **** a few years back..... just play it cool, and look forward to the next chapter in your life......

And get that check from the new guy


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Peeps this thread is dead. See his other thread.


----------

